

Protecting Against a Man-in-the-Middle Attack on Origin Traffic - jgrahamc
http://blog.cloudflare.com/introducing-strict-ssl-protecting-against-a-man-in-the-middle-attack-on-origin-traffic

======
mooism2
The option to pin a self-signed certificate would also be nice.

~~~
jgrahamc
Yes. We are working on cert pinning on the origin side as well (and some other
SSL enhancements that I'm not sure I can talk about yet). We really want to
lock down SSL on CloudFlare as much as we can.

